# Dirty wheels contest entry



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

Well, it's not nearly as bad as some that I have seen here, but this is one ugly pattern of dirt on my wheel here.










Now, after about 1-2 mins of scrubbing:










MUCH better. :thumbup:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Are those the Mille Miglia MM 11-2 wheels in bright silver? Do you have a shot of the entire side with them? Is the BMW roundel a pop in disc or sticker?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *Are those the Mille Miglia MM 11-2 wheels in bright silver? Do you have a shot of the entire side with them? Is the BMW roundel a pop in disc or sticker? *


Yep, 16x7 MM112's. I dont have a shot from the direct side on the computer, unfortunately. Here's just a pic from a slight angle:










The roundel is a sticker.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Yep, 16x7 MM112's. I dont have a shot from the direct side on the computer, unfortunately. Here's just a pic from a slight angle:
> 
> The roundel is a sticker. *


That pic is from the tirerack site, but thanks.

You like the wheels?


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> That pic is from the tirerack site, but thanks.
> 
> You like the wheels? *


Fine, Mr. Picky.










It just occured to me that I haven't taken any pics of the car with clean wheels since I got the digital camera. :dunno:

The wheels are great, adding a very personalized touch to the car. I have yet to see another E46 wearing them. Hell, up to yesterday I hadn't even seen a single CAR with them on the road. A black E34 ended the streak.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> Fine, Mr. Picky.
> 
> ...


Thank yeeeeeeeeeeewwww. I like them. They're coming for the 540 wagon and I'll be sure to post pics. Wonder if my roundels will fit if the Milles are popped out.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Thank yeeeeeeeeeeewwww. I like them. They're coming for the 540 wagon and I'll be sure to post pics. Wonder if my roundels will fit if the Milles are popped out. *


I've gotten quite a few questions about the roundels but unfortunately can't really help out. The car had the wheels as is when it was bought. :dunno:

Great choice, in any case! :thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

I haven't washed my car in 10 weeks since my son has been born. I had a tire patched so the RR has fingerprints in the dust. It's not the nicest... but fortunately it's not so bad with the silver. 

Besides it will start snowing soon... so that should clean off the car. :lmao: 

I vote for the non-cleaned version.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *I haven't washed my car in 10 weeks since my son has been born. *


Haven't you heard of Speedshine? If she ain't too dirty, great for a quickie.


----------

